
TiML: A functional language for practical complexity analysis with invariants - philonoist
https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=3152284.3133903
======
philonoist
Here is the direct link to PDF-
[https://people.csail.mit.edu/wangpeng/timl.pdf](https://people.csail.mit.edu/wangpeng/timl.pdf)

